# 24 X 16 rim on 253 MF



## khaled bataineh (Dec 11, 2021)

I have tyres sized 16.9X24 mounted on 24 X16W rim for MF 253. Can I go with narrower tyres say 14.9 or even 13.6 on the same 16 wide rim?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Khaled,

Firstly, is your tractor 4WD or 2WD? If it is a four wheel drive, you must maintain ratios between front & rear tires. 

According to the attached tire chart (bottom of third column), the recommended size tire for your 16 inch rim width is 18.4X24. You are already down to 16.9X24 tires, which are recommended for 15 inch rim width. 

Can you envision a tire 2 inches narrower (14.9X24) on your tractor, and do you think you will be satisfied with this arrangement? My only concern would be bead strength, if the tractor is used for hard pulling.


----------



## khaled bataineh (Dec 11, 2021)

It is 2WD, see the photos how the tyres are ballooned. Thats why I thought it might oky to go down to 14.9, The side wall will be straight. The tractor is used for ploughing only. Thai much width is not suitable for plows


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

How much air pressure are you using in those tires?
You can get some narrower rims for your tractor from the salvage yards, or new outer rims for not too bad a price with some shopping around.
14.9's will work on the 16" rim; see the following,
14.9.38 tires on 16in rims - Yesterday's Tractors


----------

